# Puppy chewing on other dog's ears!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I have no clicker advice. Hopefully Katie will have some ideas on that. I can tell you what worked for our big problem...the carpet. Now if that is in the same category as ears...I don't know.

When Lucky started on the carpet...he was a focused shredder machine. Distractions, "no", moving him...didn't do the trick.

So I started saying "no" and at the same time giving him a taste of bitter apple. With a little consistancy, he got off it and put focus into other more pleasurable things.

Now...this worked perfect for the carpet...but not for nipping and biting us. The bitter apple turned into a really fun game of 'dodge spray" for nipping humans and simple time-out worked for that.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Is this ear biting while playing? I guess I would try refocusing....give him something else to chew, while making it clear not to chew her ears.

But I agree with Lucky's Mom that Katie will have the clicker answer....


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

I suppose _Malachi_ thinks it's playing...just like Lucky thought it was playing to chew on his people. But this is problematic. It's unpleasant for the other dog, because it's almost _continuous_. I have to separate them.And the ears...eugggh! I spent two hours grooming the cavvy this morning.
I will try the bitter apple trick.:wavey:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd also try and find a toy he can't resist....then when he starts doing it, get him to take the toy....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I wonder where Katie is today? I was looking forward to her advice on this one....


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd like to hear from Katie too. I haven't found a toy that will surpass his interest in Rayleigh when he gets in a "mood". After all, Rayleigh moves and he has these irresistable floppy ears!:uhoh:


----------

